
Hobo Lobo of Hamelin - pfleidi
http://hobolobo.net/
======
martinkallstrom
Ooh.. nice and cc:ed. This would make the perfect mobile app if you applied
the right sound design and a speaker reading the text. Background noises would
cross-fade in and out as you swiped through the scene. Perfectly doable and
would be a roaring (or similar) success.

------
bambax
Neat. However on this page <http://hobolobo.net/what-is-this-thing> it
identifies Chrome (version 11.0.696.14) as IE, why?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think that's just static text addressed to IE users, not a dynamic message
based on your browser. I saw it (and messages about slow internet and iPads)
on Firefox too.

------
micmcg
Chugs to the point of unusability for me. Chrome 11 on 27" imac /w quad i7 &
8gb ram

------
mrspeaker
Handy Mac tip for this page: shift-scroll wheel for horizontal scrolling ;)

